# khaki



## costante

....from the black-green of coniferous yew to the khaki shades of evergreen oak.

    E' solo una descrizione delle varie tonalità di verde in un giardino in Irlanda d'inverno.
    Come rendere quel color caco in italiano dove il verde che sfuma verso l'arancione del caco sembra perlomeno assurdo?


----------



## Pat (√2)

Ciao  Vuoi sapere come si chiama il color kaki in italiano? Color kaki. O color cachi.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

costante said:


> Come rendere quel color *caco* in italiano dove il verde che sfuma verso l'arancione del *caco* sembra perlomeno assurdo?



Ciao.
La risposta te l'ha già data V2. Qui puoi trovare i dettagli: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cachi_(colore) 

Tieni presente, come puoi vedere dalle descrizioni nella pagina che ho linkato e dalla risposta di V2, che il singolare di "cachi" in italiano rimane "cac*hi*", non "cac*o*". Vedi qui: http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/C/cachi_1.shtml
"Caco" in italiano sarebbe solo questo: http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/caco oppure, come prefisso, questo: http://dizionari.hoepli.it/Dizionario_Italiano/parola/caco-.aspx?idD=1&Query=caco-

Ma a livello popolare è molto diffuso l'utilizzo di "caco" come singolare del frutto, per cui ormai non è più considerato vero e proprio errore ed è accettato come variante popolare; rimane comunque forma sconsigliata in certi contesti, soprattutto nello scritto. Vedi qui: http://www.sapere.it/sapere/dizionari/dizionari/Italiano/C/CA/cachi1.html , da dove estrapolo: 
Molti ricavano il singolare dal plurale e dicono _caco_ invece del più corretto _*cachi*_. La forma _caco_ è così diffusa, non solo per il frutto ma  anche per l’albero, che non può più essere considerata un vero errore,  ma piuttosto una forma popolare, da evitare comunque in un uso  controllato dell’italiano.


----------



## costante

√2 said:


> Ciao  Vuoi sapere come si chiama il color kaki in italiano? Color kaki. O color cachi.



N, veramente volevo sapere se non  sembra assurdo definire un colore verde con sfumature color cachi


----------



## maxbat2002

costante said:


> N, veramente volevo sapere se non  sembra assurdo definire un colore verde con sfumature color cachi



   "... a volte usato in modo non corretto nel mondo anglosassone per descrivere una tonalità di verde simile al colore degli asparagi o al verde marino..."


----------



## Mary49

costante said:


> N, veramente volevo sapere se non sembra assurdo definire un colore verde con sfumature color cachi


Ciao costante,
nonostante il cachi (o caco) come frutto sia arancione più o meno acceso, il color cachi è un misto di beige e verdolino, come si legge qui http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cachi_(colore)


----------



## costante

Ecco, appunto, molto anglosassone. Ma per tradurlo in Italiano?
Mi spiego Lo rendereste con "verde marino" o "verde asparago" 0 "tendente al /consfumature marrone"?


----------



## Mary49

costante said:


> Ecco, appunto, molto anglosassone. Ma per tradurlo in Italiano?


Ma qual è il problema? In fin dei conti si parla di "shades", sfumature, e il colore verde della vegetazione può avere mille sfumature di mille colori diversi. "Sfumature color cachi" secondo te è brutto? Forse, leggendo l'etimologia della parola, mi verrrebbe da dire "sfumature impolverate"...


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Connie Eyeland said:


> Qui puoi trovare i dettagli: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cachi_(colore)


Ripetuto da: 





Mary49 said:


> ... come si legge qui http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cachi_(colore)


Nel link sopra dice che non è corretto definire kaki/cachi un colore verde come quello degli asparagi (che è decisamente verde), ma non è assurdo definire kaki/cachi il colore che va dal verde chiaro al beige corda; quel colore si chiama proprio così e se in italiano lo traduci così è chiaro che non ti stai riferendo ad un arancione, né ad un verde asparago.
Il frutto non c'entra nulla col colore, perché il colore ha altra etimologia. Vedi qui: http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario-si-dice/C/cachi.shtml e qui: http://www.sapere.it/gedea/2897/289713.html
Cito: 
Tutt’altra origine ha invece l’aggettivo _cachi_,  anch’esso invariabile, che indica un colore simile a quello della terra  arida, riarsa. Nessuna relazione col colore del frutto, che invece è di un bell’arancio  ramato. L’origine è inglese, _khaki_, e questo dall’indostano _kaki_, che vuol dire _polveroso_, _color polvere_, a sua volta derivato dal persiano _khâk_,  polvere. Fu, in origine, il colore delle uniformi militari inglesi in  India; scelto per la sua facile mimetizzazione col terreno riarso di  quelle regioni. Si dirà dunque “stoffa cachi”, “abiti cachi”.


P.S.: "_Sfumature color kaki_" va benissimo per il tuo contesto, come ha scritto sopra Mary.


----------



## Mary49

Concordo pienamente con Connie: il frutto (arancione) non c'entra con il colore, quindi il problema dell'arancione non si pone


----------



## costante

Mary49 said:


> Ma qual è il problema? In fin dei conti si parla di "shades", sfumature, e il colore verde della vegetazione può avere mille sfumature di mille colori diversi. "Sfumature color cachi" secondo te è brutto? Forse, leggendo l'etimologia della parola, mi verrrebbe da dire "sfumature impolverate"...



Non è brutto, restituisce un immagine fuorviante, secondo me.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Scusa, Costante, ma può essere fuoriviante solo per chi non sa cosa significhi "_color kaki_", che è termine comunemente usato in italiano, tanto che l'uniforme estiva dei nostri Carabinieri è stata color kaki fino alla fine degli anni '80, come si vede in tanti film e proprio così era chiamata, senza che nessuno pensasse all'arancione.
I colori hanno nomi che spesso fanno riferimento alla natura e non tutti conoscono l'esatto colore del vegetale o minerale o altro elemento usato per descrivere un certo colore; per esempio tanti potrebbero non sapere com'è il "_color uovo di pettirosso_" o il "_color eliotropo_" ma se quella dovesse essere la traduzione del colore descritto in inglese, a quella ci si dovrebbe attenere; se il lettore non capisce perché non conosce quel colore, si può informare e capirà.


----------



## costante

Connie Eyeland said:


> Scusa, Costante, ma può essere fuoriviante solo per chi non sa cosa significhi "_color kaki_", che è termine comunemente usato in italiano, tanto che l'uniforme estiva dei nostri Carabinieri è stata color kaki fino alla fine degli anni '80, come si vede in tanti film e proprio così era chiamata, senza che nessuno pensasse all'arancione.
> I colori hanno nomi che spesso fanno riferimento alla natura e non tutti conoscono l'esatto colore del vegetale o minerale o altro elemento usato per descrivere un certo colore; per esempio tanti potrebbero non sapere com'è il "_color uovo di pettirosso_" o il "_color eliotropo_" ma se quella dovesse essere la traduzione del colore descritto in inglese, a quella ci si dovrebbe attenere; se il lettore non capisce perché non conosce quel colore, si può informare e capirà.



sì, Connie, forse hai ragione. Io la divisa estiva dei carabinieri  e non la ricordo proprio più e francamente la prima cosa che mi, e non solo a me, immagino, torna in mente con "Cachi" è il colore del frutto, quindi, informatomi di ciò che si intende per color cachi, concludo che "il color cachi non è cachi"., il che rende la resa della traduzione almeno buffa.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

costante said:


> sì, Connie, forse hai ragione. Io la divisa estiva dei carabinieri  e non la ricordo proprio più e francamente la prima cosa che mi, e non solo a me, immagino, torna in mente con "Cachi" è il colore del frutto, quindi, informatomi di ciò che si intende per color cachi, concludo che "il color cachi non è cachi"., il che rende la resa della traduzione almeno buffa.



Non solo i nostri Carabinieri, ma un'infinità di corpi militari hanno usato e usano in Italia e nel mondo divise color cachi, per cui anche agli uomini è noto come sia questo colore. Cito gli uomini perché forse frequentano meno delle donne le riviste di moda (esempio 1 e 2) e quindi hanno meno occasione di imbattersi nel nome dei colori; ciononistante sono generalmente informati su come sia questo colore, sia per il largo uso che ha nel settore militare, sia perché è il più classico dei colori per i pantaloni estivi maschili.

Questa era la divisa estiva color kaki dei Carabinieri che non ricordi; ma non dimentichiamo che le divise dell'Esercito Italiano sono tuttora color kaki; vedi qui.
Probabilmente tu non avevi mai sentito nominare questo colore o non ne conoscevi la corrispondenza e per questo ti viene spontaneo pensare al frutto e al relativo colore arancione, ma ti assicuro che il termine è comunemente inteso come relativo alla gamma di colori che va dal beige corda fino al verde oliva; sono poche le persone che fraintenderebbero e penserebbero all'arancione.

Concludendo, direi che la tua affermazione che "_il color cachi non è cachi_" non è esatta, perché sarebbe come dire che "_il colore rosso non è rosso_"; ma è vero che "il color cachi non corrisponde al colore del/dei cachi"! 

P.S.: Giusto per completezza, mi è venuto ora in mente che un sinonimo di "color cachi/kaki" è "coloniale"; ecco, una volta forse si usava maggiormente questo secondo termine, mentre negli ultimi anni è più frequente il primo.


----------



## longplay

Secondo il Devoto sarebbe ammesso anche kaki : "tinta fra il fulvo e il color sabbia, caratteristica degli abiti coloniali e di molte divise militari (...dal persiano
khak, polvere"). A me fa pensare alle giacche "alla sahariana". In ogni caso, la pianta è ​verde scuro mentre i frutti vanno dal giallo al rosso scuro, secondo la
varietà .Potrebbe essere "verde come la pianta dei kaki".

PS Ho sentito anche chiamare i frutti "loti", ma suppongo che sia errato-dialettale


----------



## costante

Perfetto! Coloniale! con quello che "coloniale" richiama a una sensibilità moderna che "le colonie" degli stati invasori gli invasi non vorrebbero ricordare. Per storica decenza. Poi, poi, invece, scoprono "primavere"
Poi, io sono anche una che è stata ospitata, bambina, nelle colonie estive degli anni '50 a e rivestita con divisa "color cachi" per "andare a spasso" in "città di mare", economiche, d'Italia.
Ecco se "Cachi" vuol dir questo, mi riifuito di stare al gioco che il cachi è il colore di divise militari di colonie.
Vorrei solo una sfumatura di colore tra il "blu e il giallo" che determina un verde. Ovviamente con gli spretti di luci cui siamo "sottoposti ")" dipende da dove stiamo e con le quali, luci, abbiamo a che fare,


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Longplay! 


longplay said:


> Secondo il Devoto sarebbe ammesso anche kaki *Infatti è dal post #2 che si dice che il colore si definisce cachi o kaki *
> 
> A me fa pensare alle giacche "alla sahariana". *Quel tipo di giacca infatti è color kaki, altrimenti detto color coloniale.*
> 
> In ogni caso, la pianta è ​verde scuro mentre i frutti vanno dal giallo al rosso scuro, secondo la varietà. *Come detto in vari post sopra, il colore della pianta e dei suoi frutti non ha a che vedere col colore cosiddetto kaki/cachi, che ha altra etimologia e pertanto altra tonalità.*
> 
> PS Ho sentito anche chiamare i frutti "loti", ma suppongo che sia errato-dialettale *So che per esempio nel napoletano i cachi vengono chiamati loti; non è errato, ma improprio. *Da Wikipedia: "_Il *Diospyros kaki* (comunemente cachi o kaki, anche diospero o diospiro) è un albero da frutto originario dell'Asia Orientale. E' anche noto come "loto del Giappone", sebbene con questo nome si debba intendere più correttamente il Diospyros lotus._"


----------



## Mary49

costante said:


> Perfetto! Coloniale! con quello che "coloniale" richiama a una sensibilità moderna che "le colonie" degli stati invasori gli invasi non vorrebbero ricordare. Per storica decenza. Poi, poi, invece, scoprono "primavere"
> Poi, io sono anche una che è stata ospitata, bambina, nelle colonie estive degli anni '50 a e rivestita con divisa "color cachi" per "andare a spasso" in "città di mare", economiche, d'Italia.
> Ecco se "Cachi" vuol dir questo, mi riifuito di stare al gioco che il cachi è il colore di divise militari di colonie.
> Vorrei solo una sfumatura di colore tra il "blu e il giallo" che determina un verde. Ovviamente con gli spretti di luci cui siamo "sottoposti ")" dipende da dove stiamo e con le quali, luci, abbiamo a che fare,


Premesso che non ho capito quasi nulla di quello che hai detto, non vorrai per caso usare "colore coloniale" per parlare delle foglie di una quercia?


----------



## costante

No, loto è una "radice" della pianta fruttifera. Adesso non ho tanta voglia di guradare termini botanici, ma questo credo questo sia.


----------



## longplay

Connie,"Chapeau!". Il problema era il colore (verde), ma non mi pregio di essere un esperto di botanica


----------



## costante

Invece, hai capito tutto, purchè tutto quanto sopra tu abbia letto :.)))

Ovviamente, no. Rispondevo a una, la chiamiala sollecitazione? o suggerimento?o...


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Mary49 said:


> Premesso che non ho capito quasi nulla di quello che hai detto, non vorrai per caso usare "colore coloniale" per parlare delle foglie di una quercia?


 
Mi associo all'incomprensione del testo postato da Costante nel suo post #17.
A braccio potrei interpretare che dopo aver sentito che il cachi corrisponde al coloniale, ha capito di che colore esattamente si tratta e poiché è associato ai militari e le ricorda anche le colonie estive d'infanzia di cui non ha un bel ricordo, non vuole usare il termine cachi nella traduzione, ma piuttosto un altro termine che definisca comunque un colore verde. 
Chiedo a Costante: E' questo che volevi dire? Altrimenti per favore spiegati meglio.



longplay said:


> In ogni caso, la pianta è ​verde scuro (...)
> (...) Il problema era il colore (verde), ma non mi pregio di essere un esperto di botanica


Non ho capito sinceramente il riferimento al fatto che la pianta sia verde, dato che a parte eccezioni come l'acero rosso o altre piante, in generale le piante...sono verdi! (E poi comunque qui la pianta non c'entra nulla).

Il color cachi non e' solo beige; va dal beige al verde, quindi è del tutto legittimo che sia usato parlando di sfumature vegetali.


----------



## costante

Mary49 said:


> Premesso che non ho capito quasi nulla di quello che hai detto, non vorrai per caso usare "colore coloniale" per parlare delle foglie di una quercia?



No, infatti, avete confuso tutto voi rispetto a un cachi


----------



## Connie Eyeland

costante said:


> No, infatti, avete confuso tutto voi rispetto a un cachi



Scusa, Costante, ma non posso esimermi dal chiederti se sei davvero madrelingua italiana e/o se ci stai prendendo in giro.


----------



## longplay

Le foglie di una quercia o di un leccio, nell' insieme (chioma), possono avere delle sfumature giallo-arancione, se ce ne sono di secche, naturalmente: capita spesso. Ma noi possiamo saperlo solo da Costante. Mi pare che sia inverno, ​tra l'altro (descrizione di un giardino irlandese in inverno) (post 1).


----------



## Connie Eyeland

longplay said:


> Le foglie di una quercia o di un leccio, nell' insieme (chioma), possono avere delle sfumature giallo-arancione, se ce ne sono di secche, naturalmente: capita spesso. Ma noi possiamo saperlo solo da Costante. Mi pare che sia inverno, ​tra l'altro.


Certo, in autunno le sfumature di giallo/bruciato e persino quasi arancione sono molto presenti in natura, ma...se leggi tutto il thread puoi vedere che qui l'arancione non c'entra proprio nulla; era stata un'errata supposizione iniziale di Costante pensare che il testo facesse riferimento a sfumature che andavano verso l'arancione. 



costante said:


> No, loto è una "radice" della pianta  fruttifera. Adesso non ho tanta voglia di guradare termini botanici, ma  questo credo questo sia.


No, la radice non c'entra. La "radice di loto" è il rizoma del fior di loto, usato nella cucina orientale e vegetariana. Vedi qui.
"Loti" è semplicemente un sinonimo di "cachi", inteso come frutti. E' termine usato in certe parti d'Italia, soprattutto al Sud. La spiegazione l'ho data a Longplay nel post #19.


----------



## longplay

Sono confuso: i kaki (frutto) non hanno, da maturi, un colore che va dal giallo al rosso scuro, con in mezzo l' arancione...?


----------



## Connie Eyeland

longplay said:


> Sono confuso: i kaki (frutto) non hanno, da maturi, un colore che va dal giallo al rosso scuro, con in mezzo l' arancione...?


Certo, ma quello che si è spiegato in più post è che il cosiddetto color cachi non ha nulla a che vedere col colore dei frutti omonimi!
Quindi il color cachi del testo originale di Costante è una tonalità di verde (potrebbe essere per esempio un verde simile all'oliva, dato che per color cachi si intendono tutte le tonalità comprese tra i colori corda e oliva), non certo una tonalità di arancione! Spero ti sia più chiaro ora.


----------



## costante

Per chiudere, se a qualcuno fosse ulteriormente interessato alla domanda, ho tradotto con "tonalità tendente al fulvo del leccio".
Il perchè:khaki è, in quanto aggettivo, nel Merriam Webster "2*:* a light yellowish brown http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/khaki; e in Treccani fulvo è "Del colore biondo rossiccio proprio della criniera del leone" http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/fulvo/.
Ho tentato di evitare, nell'italiano, la sovrapposizione dell'arancione come colore del cachi frutto, del cachi come colore "importato dall'inglese", la accusa di "ignorante, non sai, documentati" e "altre piacevolezze" e, invece, di restituire uno spettro di colore comprensibile ad un lettore "soggetto al sole d'Italia". Poi, ovvio è che ogni colore è colore come definito in presenza di maggior o minor intensità di luce.

Ringrazio tutti delle risposte fornitemi per  risolvere miei dubbi e perplessità.


----------



## Mary49

> Ho tentato di evitare, nell'italiano, la sovrapposizione dell'arancione come colore del cachi frutto, del cachi come colore "importato dall'inglese", la accusa di "ignorante, non sai, documentati" e "altre piacevolezze" e, invece, di restituire uno spettro di colore comprensibile ad un lettore "soggetto al sole d'Italia". Poi, ovvio è che ogni colore è colore come definito in presenza di maggior o minor intensità di luce.


Non capisco a caso ti riferisci con "l'accusa ecc.", non credo che qualcuno si possa accusare di "ignoranza" se traduci "khaki" con "cachi", ma se a te va bene "tonalità tendente al fulvo" siamo contenti tutti.


----------



## saltaquaglia

Ciao a tutti. Se può essere utile, per esperienza personale so che in ambito militare (anche in marina) si usa la divisa kaki (scritto proprio così, nell'ambiente). Direi che per chiunque (anche maschio e digiuno di moda come me) si tratta di un termine ben conosciuto. Tra l'altro, più tendente al verde rispetto alle tenute coloniali (tendenti invece al sabbia)
Una curiosità riguardo agli alberi, invece. Si tratta proprio di lecci? Chiedo perchè in effetti è una delle poche querce a essere sempreverde... Le foglie secche ci sono, ma disperse nella massa verde.


----------



## Mary49

saltaquaglia said:


> Una curiosità riguardo agli alberi, invece. Si tratta proprio di lecci? Chiedo perchè in effetti è una delle poche querce a essere sempreverde... Le foglie secche ci sono, ma disperse nella massa verde.


Ciao, la frase dice "evergreen oak" quindi è "leccio" altro nome della quercia sempreverde.


----------



## costante

Sì, sono lecci. In Inglese "holm oak "= quercus ilex detto anche volgarmente "evergreen oak".


----------



## Connie Eyeland

longplay said:


> Le foglie di una quercia o di un leccio, nell'insieme (chioma), possono avere delle sfumature giallo-arancione, se ce ne sono di secche, naturalmente: capita spesso.





saltaquaglia said:


> Si tratta proprio di lecci? Chiedo perchè in effetti è una delle poche querce a essere sempreverde... Le foglie secche ci sono, ma disperse nella massa verde.


In effetti, trattandosi di un sempreverde, le foglie rimangono verdi lungo tutto l'arco dell'anno, ma ci sono varie circostanze per cui la chioma può includere sfumature tendenti al giallognolo/verde spento, come negli esempi  1, 2, 3, 4 e 5.

- quando a tarda primavera sono presenti le infiorescenze (soprattutto quelle maschili); vedi esempi dei diversi stadi della fioritura: 1, 2, 3 e 4;
- quando in autunno sono presenti le ghiande, che a seconda degli stadi di maturazione assumono diverse tonalità di verdino e marroncino; vedi esempi  1, 2, 3 e 4;
- quando sono presenti foglie secche a causa di malattie, causate perlopiù da parassiti come la fillossera della quercia o il coleottero_ Coraebus         florentinus*_; vedi esempi 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 e 6.

Poichè nel testo originale di Costante si parla di stagione invernale, potrebbero essere le foglie secche a causare le citate sfumature di colore, come sospettato anche da Longplay e Saltaquaglia.

*(non so se questo parassita colpisca  anche i lecci irlandesi oltre a quelli mediterranei; credo di no, stando a testi come questo, che parlano della sua diffusione dalle aree mediterranee verso Nord, fino massimo alla Germania sud-orientale)


----------



## costante

Beh, però, non so proprio se questo c'entri con la mia domanda, e le successive risposte date, ovvero che i lecci, seppur sempreverdi (verdi dove? in quali condizioni climatiche temperatura /siccità/umidità/gelo, di suolo, di cura degli stessi?..) possono avere, o no, foglie secche ( leggeremente sofferenti da.../gravemente compromesse a causa di?...) durante la stagione invernale...  Tutto quanto sopra è per dire che, anche la definizione di un colore dipende da tutto un contesto. Io ne ho esplicitato uno: un "discorso sui verdi in un giardino d'inverno in Irlanda"
Tutto il resto mi sembra off topic


----------



## Connie Eyeland

@ Costante:
C'entra col fatto che parlando di alberi sempreverdi e citando il fatto che avevavo sfumature anomale per un sempreverde, sia longplay che saltaquaglia hanno pensato alle foglie secche come caratteristica piuttosto frequente per i lecci e io confermavo come e quando questi alberi possono presentare sfumature di quel tipo.

Comunque tu hai già deciso come tradurre, come ci hai riferito nel post #29, quindi non dovresti più avere problemi al riguardo. Questi ultimi erano discorsi tra noi altri utenti che ci chiarivamo alcuni punti in tema con l'argomento. Infatti il mio post #34 era rivolto esplicitamente a longplay e saltaquaglia.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Nota di moderazione:

La domanda iniziale ha già trovato abbondantemente risposta.
Ringrazio tutti i partecipanti per gli esaurienti contributi, ma ricordo che questo è un forum strettamente legato alle lingue, non di botanica o altro, perciò ulteriori approfondimenti in tal senso sono oltre lo scopo del forum.
Gli interessati, se credono, possono continuare a parlarne via messaggio privato.


----------

